# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Ảnh trên Photobucket không hiển thị

## thuongdo07

này mình vào các web nhúng hình ảnh từ photobucket thì không hiển thị ảnh và hiện lỗi này. bài này mình không quảng cáo các bạn thông cảm xem giúp ạ:
http://www.lamchame.com/forum/showt...rto-bimba-amp-lola-est-1978-cực-rẻ?p=22207030
mình đọc trên trang này thì họ nói giới hạn băng thông gì đó và muốn upgrade:
http://support.photobucket.com/entries/21628770-receiving-a-bandwidth-exceeded-message-
vậy có cách nào dùng tk free mà vẫn giữ được ảnh hiển thị trên các web không ạ. mong các bạn chỉ giúp 
cảm ơn ạ ^^

----------


## maukimtan

*trả lời: ảnh trên photobucket không hiển thị*

hết băng thông. bạn lên google tìm xem sao, mình toàn nhờ bạn sửa hộ nên cũng không rảnh làm

----------

